# organisiert im Verein?



## LeoJohnson (19. April 2022)

Moin,
wer ist von euch jemand ist Mitglied in einem Radsportverein der dem BDR bzw. RSV NRW angehört? 
Gibt es dort Gravity Aktivitäten/Interesse?


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Mai 2022)

LeoJohnson schrieb:


> Moin,
> wer ist von euch jemand ist Mitglied in einem Radsportverein der dem BDR bzw. RSV NRW angehört?
> Gibt es dort Gravity Aktivitäten/Interesse?


Schau doch mal bei der DIMB. 
Arnsberg müsste die nächste IG für dich sein. Darüber bekommst Du wahrscheinlich die gewünschten Infos/Kontakte:








						Verein
					

Die DIMB ist auch ein Verein mit Vereinsleben, regionalen IGs, Aktivtouren, Vorständen, Satzung und Historie.




					www.dimb.de
				











						DIMB IGs vor Ort
					

Die DIMB Interessengemeinschaften sind die regionalen Vertretungen der DIMB und erster Ansprechpartner vor Ort...




					www.dimb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeoJohnson (9. Mai 2022)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei der DIMB.
> Arnsberg müsste die nächste IG für dich sein. Darüber bekommst Du wahrscheinlich die gewünschten Infos/Kontakte:
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das hatte konkret einen anderen Hintergrund.
Wir fallen unter owl, Geseke ist schon Bezirk Arnsberg. 
Ich habe vom rsv die Liste an Vereinen. Mich interessiert aber eher wie die aufgestellt/ausgerichtet sind.


----------

